# Regalo un Plotter Encad



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2011)

*No se refrieguen los ojos, leyeron bien. *​

La cuestión es simple, *si alguien a modo de representante de algún instituto educativo* lo pide: "Se lo lleva"
Obviamente se debe poder comprobar la referencia, *así que pícaros abstenerse.*

Es un plotter Encad (Actualmente KodaK) con sistema de impresión continua, se le agrega tinta en depósitos al efecto.
3 Colores + Negro
1M de ancho de impresión, admite rollos de papel bond, vegetal o poliester
Conexión por puerto paralelo.

Tiene alguna que otra cubierta rota, pero reparables.
Le falta la correa de impulsar el cabezal, (Vale unos 90U$)
Habría que limpiar y lavar bastante.
Posiblemente haya que cambiar o mandar a limpiar (Ultrasonido) los cartuchos de inyección, al no tener la correa no se puede probar y esto porque estuvo parado mucho tiempo.

*Fin de la oferta 10/12/2011*​
En caso de que aparezca mas de un interesado, no se, seguramente se me va a ocurrir algo y casi con seguridad será malo 

En caso de no aparecer ningún interesado retiro la oferta hasta el año que viene para el nuevo período lectivo.

Capital y Gran Buenos Aires me hago cargo de la entrega interior, veremos.


----------



## J2C (Dic 1, 2011)

Y para el interior se cobra en especias .

Combustible, Gran Asado GRAN con unos buenos tintillos, muchas birras, Tour nocturno, Buena musica, mejores copas.

Bahhh, es solo un pensamiento. JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Y para el interior se cobra en especias .
> 
> Combustible, Gran Asado GRAN con unos buenos tintillos, muchas birras, Tour nocturno, Buena musica, mejores copas.
> 
> Bahhh, es solo un pensamiento. JuanKa.-



Todo se puede conversar


----------



## J2C (Dic 1, 2011)

Me lo sospechaba !!.

De carne somos y eso nos puede . JuanKa.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 2, 2011)

Por que a los que les dan por regalan cosas están en otro país?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por que a los que les dan por regalan cosas *están en otro país?*



! No será que quienes desean esas cosas están en otro país ¡   Por por aquí no veo mucho entusiasmo. :enfadado:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 2, 2011)

Yo tengo mucho entusiasmo obviamente...el tema es conseguir una organización que lo necesite para que amerite todo el viajeee


----------



## J2C (Dic 2, 2011)

Ve un Gran Asado GRAN con unos buenos tintillos, muchas birras, Tour nocturno, Buena musica, mejores copas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 2, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por que a los que les dan por regalan cosas están en otro país?



Concuerdo al 100.99% 

Anímense! Fogonazo está de buenas!

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 3, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En caso de que aparezca mas de un interesado, no se, seguramente se me va a ocurrir algo y casi con seguridad será malo


 ya me extrañaba tanta bondad

 No se si donde trabajo necesiten un plotter, lo que si se que hacen falta son varios proyectores de video, con 2 no dan abasto, hay que pedirlos con 1 semana de anticipación como mínimo y aún así no es seguro que esté disponible en el momento de usarlo  como me pasó una vez

Una profesora se compró uno pequeño, si ganara más quizá valdría la pena que yo también hiciese ese gasto 

Ya me fui al valle de los quinotos hno:, felicito tu iniciativa fogo , ojalá que aparezca algún ente educativo que le saque provecho


----------



## GomezF (Dic 3, 2011)

Postularia mi escuela (aunque egresé el año pasado), pero sé que va a terminar en el deposito, juntando polvo para finalmente ser tirado a la basura 15 años más tarde (ya ah pasado con varias maquinas-herramientas).
Respecto al asado, hoy y mañana están los fogones por la fiesta del gaucho (un festival que se celebra todos los años por esta fecha acá en Madariaga), puedo asegurar que se puede comer hasta reventar y no te entre un cachito de asado ni empujándolo con el dedo (aunque el vino tinto, el fernet y la cerveza no escacean y ayudan )

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Dic 3, 2011)

GomezF dijo:


> .........
> Respecto al asado, hoy y mañana están los fogones por la fiesta del gaucho (un festival que se celebra todos los años por esta fecha acá en Madariaga), puedo asegurar que se puede comer hasta reventar y no te entre un cachito de asado ni empujándolo con el dedo (aunque el vino tinto, el fernet y la cerveza no escacean y ayudan )
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pero ..... . . . 



J2C dijo:


> ........... Tour nocturno, Buena musica, mejores copas.
> ......


 
Parecieran que excasean los elogios al alma , o como siempre digo hay mucha gente que se pone NATURAL mente *CENSURA*.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 3, 2011)

Lleve de lo bueno, lleve de lo bueno!


----------



## fas0 (Dic 5, 2011)

el que se lo lleve por favor que se saque una foto con fogonazo... asi lo conocemos. Aunque capaz eso tenga un costo extra ja.


----------



## zxeth (Dic 5, 2011)

Bueno ya que regalamos cosas nadie tiene un jacuzzi o un bmw por ahi tirado??, mi "colegio" necesita uno jajajajajaja. Hace 1 mes atras te habria llamado mi colegio, pero ahora ya se compraron un plotter epson, no creo que quieran el tuyo


----------



## diego_z (Dic 17, 2011)

hola , soy en docente en una escuela tecnica de especialidad , tecnicos electronicos , en este momento esta terminado practicamente el año lectivo y ya lunes y martes se estan ultimando detalles , pero el interes esta , si todavia lo tenes para el 23 de febrero , ojala nos podamos arreglar , un saludo y gracias por su generosidad


----------

